# Gerber Meat Sticks



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Please tell me I'm not crazy. I can't find Gerber meat sticks anywhere. Are they not available in Canada? The the .ca (assumed Canada) Gerber site didn't have them in the product list but the .com (assumed US) one did. I couldn't find anywhere that actually says where to find Gerber Products. 

Also are meat sticks really that great to give. The sodium is between 300 and 330 mg - how much is ok? The ones with lower sodium also had onion and garlic which I didn't think were good for hedgehogs either. With so few ingredients in the meat sticks I don't know about having onion and garlic in them even though they are the last ones listed. 

What if I tried some sort of tofu or veggie hot dogs? Does anyone know about organic low sodium hot dogs? The Schneider's web site only had veggie ones.


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't ever find Gerber meat or chicken sticks at Walmart, even though they have a ton of Gerber stuff. I have to get them at Price Cutter. Our hedgehogs seem to like the meat and chicken sticks about equally. Maybe check another store than the one you usually shop at?

No idea on the veggie dogs. It's still processed with a lot of preservatives and sodium, right? I'm not sure how much sodium is okay, either.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

I've never been able to find them either and I am also in Canada. :|


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I also had a hard time finding the meat sticks. The ones I found had garlic powder in them and I was leery of buying them and feeding them to Lily. What I ended up doing to give her meat for treats is buying Wellness Healthy Indulgence entrees. They're basically pouches with meat chunks in gravy. I gave her the chicken/turkey before and she just loved them. After I open the pouch, I drain most of the gravy out and freeze the rest of the chunks in a bowl and just thaw 1-3 chunks at a time to give her.

Here's the link - http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/products ... t=cat&ft=4


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I buy my Gerber meat sticks at Zellers in Canada


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i usually do turkey or chicken baby food mixed with sweet potato baby food and a casule of flaxseed oil. i'm not as into the meat sticks other than as a treat...but they always have them at the target where i get my other baby foods.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

hedgielover said:


> Please tell me I'm not crazy. I can't find Gerber meat sticks anywhere. Are they not available in Canada? The the .ca (assumed Canada) Gerber site didn't have them in the product list but the .com (assumed US) one did. I couldn't find anywhere that actually says where to find Gerber Products.
> 
> Also are meat sticks really that great to give. The sodium is between 300 and 330 mg - how much is ok? The ones with lower sodium also had onion and garlic which I didn't think were good for hedgehogs either. With so few ingredients in the meat sticks I don't know about having onion and garlic in them even though they are the last ones listed.
> 
> What if I tried some sort of tofu or veggie hot dogs? Does anyone know about organic low sodium hot dogs? The Schneider's web site only had veggie ones.


I also can't find the meat sticks. Good luck trying to feed soy products. I only say this as in my experience, most animals won't eat it. Once while at the cottage we had a BBQ & left the food outside over night by mistake. There were hotdogs, veggie dogs & the buns outside. Middle of the night I was woke up by a huge racket outside (I was alone in the cottage at this point, so actually thought there was a robbery rather than investigating. Eventually I fell back asleep, whoops). Anyways, when I got up in the morning & checked it was clear the racoons had found our food. They'd torn everything apart & ate the hotdogs & buns. There was one bite out of a veggie dog while the bitten off piece sitting next to the dog. Not even the racoons would eat the soy product. :roll: So I dunno if a hedgehog would.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Lily'smommy thank you for your tips about the Wellness Healthy Indulgence Treats. I know he won't eat them straight from the pack but I bet he would with the gravy drained off. Especially if I fed him a chunk directly. I will try them again. I don't know why I didn't think of this before. 

Nikki thanks for the tip. My boyfriend works at our closest Zellers and they do not sell them (or at least they never have them in stock). I could try the other one if I ever get out there. 

Thanks Silvercat for letting me know about soy products. I won't bother trying them then. Raccoons are not exactly known for being picky eaters. :lol: 

Knowing that others have had trouble finding this product makes me feel less crazy. Everyone's always talking about them and recommending them. I thought I was the only one that had never seen them anywhere before. They are not at my normal grocery (No Frills) or at Metro which are like the only two grocery stores now or Zellers as I had mentioned. Oh well maybe I will give up the search and just try the Wellness Treats.  

Thanks again guys.


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

I gave the hedgehogs salmon Fancy Feast Appetizers tonight and they loved it! It's not as stinky as salmon pate cat food and it's just meat, water and a few preservatives. You might check it out. I had a coupon to get one free, but now we'll probably buy it for treats.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Ill have to check them out next time I go shopping. Im not having much luck with vegetable treats so maybe that will be a good one every now and then. Mine does love meals worms though


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Veggies? Fruit? Psh, I solve that by poking them with my mealworm tweezers and offer it to my boy... He grabs it and eats it before he even realizes it's not a mealie :mrgreen: 

And then I offer him an actual mealie lol


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> I also had a hard time finding the meat sticks. The ones I found had garlic powder in them and I was leery of buying them and feeding them to Lily. What I ended up doing to give her meat for treats is buying Wellness Healthy Indulgence entrees. They're basically pouches with meat chunks in gravy. I gave her the chicken/turkey before and she just loved them. After I open the pouch, I drain most of the gravy out and freeze the rest of the chunks in a bowl and just thaw 1-3 chunks at a time to give her.
> 
> Here's the link - http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/products ... t=cat&ft=4


I'm glad to hear someone else has fed these. I bought a few packs a while ago but haven't fed them yet cause I was worried they weren't ok to feed. I will definitely try them out now


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I was worried about the onion/garlic in the chicken & turkey sticks, but bought some just to try them. Wal Mart even carries one with carrots in the sticks. Both boys love them. I try to keep one on hand for when i forget to scramble an egg and need some meat to give them. That way it is really a treat.

Jodi


----------

